# Define'Microskiff"



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

So--how big [small] is a microskiff? Is it always a power boat? 

Or is it one of those things--if ya gotta ask....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

That topic has been chewed on here before, a few times...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1171234249

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1176907218


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Anything less than 700 lbs should do it.


----------



## ecmaurer (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! Hmmm...my Johnsen Skiff may not make it....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome and thank you for the PM.

Several Johnsons on here. Check out the bragging page as there is a rebuild currently under way.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I actually used to own a Johnsen skiff and it indeed is a microskiff.

It's actually the same one being done up in the bragging section.
They're sweet little skiffs.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

your johnsen weighs more than 700lbs??


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> your johnsen weighs more than 700lbs??


If your Johnsen weighs more than 700lbs, you should have gone to see your urologist a LONG time ago.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > your johnsen weighs more than 700lbs??
> 
> 
> If your Johnsen weighs more than 700lbs, you should have gone to see your urologist a LONG time ago.


;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

ya mine aint even close to 700lbs. me and my dad can pick our johnsen completly off the trailer by ourself.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Str8 got a new name...I like it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

ED, welcome to the comuntiy we have alot of fun here....I will have a dark rum on the rocks and hope you post some pic's of your skiff and some fish on fly.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do metal botes count? ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yea, we've been down this road before. ;D

We do not endorse the creation of hard fast specifications that define what is or is not a microskiff. It's more a state of being. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

i think if you dont find your self saying "chit. we cant pole to those tailing reds. its too skinny." you dont own a micro.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> i think if you dont find your self saying "chit.  we cant pole to those tailing reds.  its too skinny." you dont own a micro.


That's a pretty good parameter. 

Likewise, if you would never consider getting out and dragging your rig across 2-3" of water (or no water) over a sandbar to fish inside, you don't have a microskiff. 

It's the minimalist state of mind too I believe. "Do more with less!"


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like a Jeff Foxworthy opening line....(add his voice)

If your boat poles in less water than the height of a 12 oz beer can...you might have a microskiff.

If 2 drunk fisherman can carry your boat off a sandbar after you ran aground...you might have a microskiff

If you drop your boat off the trailer on the ramp while trying to launch, but you can shove it back on, all by yourself...you might have a microskiff.

If leaning to one side to rinse out your empty is enough to flip your boat...you might have a microskiff.

If a 48 quart cooler of beer makes your boat draft 1 more inch...you might have a microskiff.

If the fish you're chasin' runs aground before you do...you might have a microskiff.

If a 15 hp outboard pushes your boat at 25 mph...you might have a microskiff.

If you can pull your boat up the trailer by hand and not use a winch, or put down your beer...you might have a microskiff.

If running a 6 inch chop rattles your teeth...you might have a microskiff.

If you can run your outboard in a 5 gallon bucket...you might have a microskiff.

If your annual registration fee is more than your annual fuel bill...you might have a microskiff.

If a 24 inch redfish can tow you around...you might have a microskiff.

If you get worried poling past a 7 foot gator...you might have a microskiff.

If you can get through a creek that is narrower than your truck is wide...you might have a microskiff.

If you can sit in the middle of your boat and touch the water on both sides of your hull at the same time...you might have a microskiff.

If you can't see your boat in your side view mirrors while towing...you might have a microskiff.

If pulling the tiller on your 15 hp outboard all the way to one side, and then gunning it flips your boat...you might have a microskiff.

If you're offshore chasing dolphin and Marine Patrol pulls up and asks "Are you out of your mind?"...you might have a microskiff.

If you have to get out of your boat to have room enough to change your mind...you might have a microskiff.

If the letters N, O and E are on the side of your hull...you might have a microskiff.

If you have to mount your fish measuring sticker along the gunnel because it's too long to fit across the width of your hull...you might have a microskiff.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

well said


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> well said


X2!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Give Brett a Shirt !


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good job Brett.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for making me and my 7 inches or more (draft anyway) with me and a buddy in it feel so inadequate when just last week I felt so good about skinny water! ;D  

My boat, like my large rear end weighs over the limit to have "micro", I wear 2XL shirts and shorts, have to keep good wading shoes since I'm pushing & pulling while you boys are still on the pole, and I just don't know if I could stand watching a fish run outta water before I do ----- but I do catch one hellofa lot of fish and still refuse to tempt the laws of physics by climbing up on the poling platform of a boat that weighs less than I do!!! ;D ;D ;D










Since I seem to be "in the slot" so to speak, I'll keep the "micro" 2XL and concede what I can't get to, but they're gonna play Hell gettin in and gettin out!!!

Just ask em!! 



















You boys in the "real skinny" go get em, I'll be the large guy with the flyrod walking back there unless I'm stuck up to my butt in "suck mud" or whatever it is y'all call it!!! ;D 


Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

> Sounds like a Jeff Foxworthy opening line....(add his voice)
> 
> If your boat poles in less water than the height of a 12 oz beer can...you might have a microskiff.
> 
> ...


Nailed it [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Second: "If you have to ask" or "I'll know it when I see it"


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

SOBX: I'm 6'3" I'll never be 120# dripping wet either. Don't feel bad. Besides you get shots at albies standing on the beach and you don't need to get skinny when they go nuts just off of the beach!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

NEVER stand in the sand when you can stand in a MARCO skiff for 'cores!!! ;D ;D










Drafts right at a foot with a couple of steer wrasslers (not bull riders) in it and get to this right damn










QUICK!!! ;D God did not intend for man to live shallow all the time, just most of it!!! ;D ;D ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Nuff said...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I nominate Brett's post for "post of the year".


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> I nominate Brett's post for "post of the year".


I second, and move that it deserves a link on the front page!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Brett well done Sir...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> I nominate Brett's post for "post of the year".


 [smiley=bravo.gif] X2!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > I nominate Brett's post for "post of the year".
> 
> 
> [smiley=bravo.gif]  X2!



LOL.... see what happens? he goes and gets a big merc and now he's outta control  ;D good job brett [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What? All I did was list things that I've seen or done myself.
I know most of you have watched or experienced some of these at least once.

The look on the face of the Marine Patrol when he found me jigging weedlines
for dolphin off Carysfort Light, now that alone made that trip worthwhile.                

                                                      ;D

And watching a red you've been following up a narrowing creek,
realize there's not enough water to keep going and
no way to get past the boat blocking the creek, let's you know,
oh yeah, this is the right boat for what I like to do.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's part of what makes it such an awesome post. Most of us can definitely relate to a lot of the list; we're just not introspective enough to realize what we're doing and relate it in such an eloquent way. I say sticky it. That was hilarious.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

....and change your screen name to "Big Merc" ;D


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

"If you have to get out of your boat to have room enough to change your mind...you might have a microskiff."

That one is definitely me! Thanks for a great post!


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

if your horse power is less than your draft then you might have yourself a microskiff


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

He is one to add to your list.

If your motor pees enough water to float your boat, you might have a microskiff.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

if your boat goes over 25 miles an hour only when you trailer it you might have yourself a microskiff


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry...it's just that there are so many possibilities... 

If the Grady-White running up your wake suddenly plows to a stop spitting mud, and you can keep right on going...you might have a microskiff.

If while eating lunch sitting on the poling platform, the wake from a passing jetski swamps your boat...you might have a microskiff.

If you're haulin' your hull filled with dekes over dikes in the dark chasin' ducks at dawn...you might have a microskiff.

If your tackle box is bigger than your fuel tank...you might have a microskiff.

If the shark you've hooked is bigger than the shadow of your boat on the bottom of the channel you're fishing in...you might have a microskiff.

If you give serious thought to cutting the line to the tarpon you just hooked, because it could jump, land in, and destroy your hull...you might have a microskiff.

If your trailer weighs more than your hull and outboard together...you might have a microskiff.

If the rims on your single axle trailer are 12 inch diameter or less...you might have a microskiff.

If you can pick up the back end of your boat, with the outboard still on it...you might have a microskiff.

If you can pick up the back end of your trailer, with the boat and the outboard on it...you might have a microskiff.

If you go camping by dragging your boat ashore, emptying it, then flipping it over to sleep under it...you might have a microskiff.

If you can travel the Wilderness Waterway at low tide...you might have a microskiff.

If you can get into Shoal Point Creek...you might have a microskiff.

If you can follow a kayak through the mangrove tunnels of Hells Bay...you might have a microskiff.

If the distance from the cavitation plate to the bottom of your skeg is the same as, or greater than, the distance from your waterline to your gunnel...you might have a microskiff.

If you can refinish your entire hull using less than a quart of paint...you might have a microskiff.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome Brett! lol

For me, the thing that attracts me to the microskiff is that I can easily pull one with my little 4 cylinder car.


----------



## bodenhamerb (May 19, 2010)

to the grady-white one, if he starts churning up mud u still got about 4ft of depth left lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

does this count? I picked it up yesterday and plan to add rod holders this weekend. floats on gravel.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can tow your boat and trailer with this...you might have a microskiff.

[smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

it can surely tow my dinghy so I guess so!


----------

